# Contour Design ShuttlePRO question



## Deleted member 39308

Hi,

Does anybody have a Contour Design ShuttlePRO V2? If so could you advise how the ring/jogs work? Are they a mechanical type or are they smooth to rotate? I was wondering how much noise they made in operation, do they make a clicking sound when rotated? 

Many thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde

Victoria herself has used one for years. She's on vacation at the moment, but you can check out the article that she recently wrote as part of a series about Lightroom-related gadgets: Lightroom gadgets - Contour Shuttle Pro & Wacom Tablet | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Cerianthus

I'll have a check at mine tonight, but I don't think it clicks or makes any loud noise. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Cerianthus said:


> I'll have a check at mine tonight, but I don't think it clicks or makes any loud noise.



Many thanks that would be appreciated.

Looking at the jog dial it looks more like a scroll wheel on a mouse type of design rather than the ring on a Wacom type of design. My mouse scroll wheel makes a lot of clicking sounds.

I like the idea of having a jog dial on the left as having to keep moving the right hand and pen over to the buttons and ring on my Wacom means I take my eyes of the picture.

I think I would go for the smaller Contour Design ShuttleXpress, I doubt I could remember what all the buttons were programmed to do on the Contour Design ShuttlePRO V2


----------



## Hal P Anderson

On the V2, the wheel has clicks, but they are barely perceptible. I have to listen intently to hear them. The jog ring that surrounds the wheel has no clicks at all.


----------



## Cerianthus

hal's answer is right.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Thanks for the confirmation on lack of noise from the jog wheel. I have ordered the smaller Contour Design ShuttleXpress. Hopefully this has the same design of jog wheel as the bigger Pro version and will not have an annoying clicking sound when used.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Hi

My Contour Design ShuttleXpress has arrived today. A quick question to compare to the Contour Design ShuttlePRO V2 how does the inner wheel and outer ring work?

On my ShuttleXpress the outer ring is spring loaded so if I let go it returns to the default position. Does the outer ring on the ShuttlePRO V2 work the same way? If so what feature do you assign to the outer ring? I am not sure what I can use the outer ring on my ShuttleXpress for as it will return to the start as soon as I let go.


----------



## Cerianthus

Yes. The outer ring has different positions that can have different keystrokes. I use +\- in small increments in the first zones increasing to ctr or alt to make bigger steps. That way small movements are for small adjustments, larger for larger. Have a look at earlier threads. Victoria also posted her lay out.  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Here are my settings for the Shuttle Pro - I use the outer jog to make big adjustments. Contour ShuttlePro Settings | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Thanks Victoria and Cerianthus for the feedback.

I am having fun and games with my Shuttle. Not sure if it is: user error, Windows problem or Shuttle driver problem. Basically I have:

zone 1 do something

zone 2 do something

Transition 2 to 1 do nothing

If I move the ring to zone 2 and then release the action in zone 1 is executed when the spring loaded ring returns to zero.

Causing me much grieve as I cannot find a way to stop this behaviour. Certainly I was not expecting it to work that way. I have had no response from Shuttle support today. Did you have the same problem and find a solution?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

The exact settings I've used are on that linked page - and I used the Transitions to do something.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Victoria Bampton said:


> The exact settings I've used are on that linked page - and I used the Transitions to do something.



Thanks Victoria, I tried transitions and that worked with some commands. Unfortunately it does not work when you use the frequency option.

I am pretty sure this is bug in the driver, if Contour support do not come up with an answer soon I think I will send mine back for a refund. They are being helpful so I have hope that there is a resolution somewhere.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

What settings are you trying to use with it then?


----------



## baxterbradford

Just investigating buying one of these, but note that their web page hasn't been updated since April 16. Can anyone please confirm if they are compatible with latest Mac Sierra OS please? Think it'd work well for me since I already have Wacom Intuos, albeit an ancient one!


----------



## baxterbradford

Managed to get reply from the manufacturers who said it's compatible with Sierra. Still interested to hear from active users whether or not this is actually the case!! 

He asked which page was out of date, I sent link & screen shot, but it hasn't been changed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yes, it's fine on Sierra. (For anyone in the UK, hold that thought for a couple of weeks, as they're doing a special discounted code that'll go on my blog around the 21st)


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks so much for feedback and better still the tip. I can easily hang on until 21st or whenever it is - I might even have had my query to Wacom tech support (sent 3 days ago) answered by then! Wacom Intuos 3 isn't great on Sierra.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

My big one's an Intuos 3 and I'm running Sierra. What problems are you having with it?


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks for your interest and offer of help Victoria. There are a few minor, niggling problems:
1. When I wake computer (iMac) from sleep it takes some while for the tablet to be active, haven't put stop watch on it, but it's over a minute. So use track pad during this time. 
2. Sometimes the tablet doesn't see the wacom mouse, so have to get pen touch it on tablet before mouse is reactivated. 
3. When I update wacom driver to latest version, then the tablet isn't seen when I try to set it up from system preferences. So I'm using driver version 6.3.15-3 (apparently!)
Reason I have all these options is because I once got RSI when only using a mouse, it came on within couple of days and took ages to heal. I'm left handed, use the pen with left but mouse and trackpad with right. Don't know why, but this is easiest for me!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I assume you've tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling the driver? I do see some delay in the driver loading from time to time, but usually on startup rather than waking from sleep.


----------



## baxterbradford

Sorry for delay, been out in the foggy forest for dawn/morning shoot, not having a lie-in! Yes, I've done the complete uninstall/reinstall routine but still getting these problems. I can live with them, but had hoped some response would have been forthcoming from Wacom by now. Am off to SWPP trade show on Friday, so will see if they've got a stand there and I can ping them.


----------



## baxterbradford

Finally got a response from Wacom yesterday. No great shakes & only posting as info. They sent me an old pdf showing how to remove driver & all components in different Mac OS folders. They did not address any of the specifics in my support case. Given that there's a similar thread on this forum for Windows users, I'm taking the view that Wacom have their head in the sand, or somewhere less pleasant from where there is no emission of solar energy, despite them thinking to the contrary!
Saw a good price reduction on Behringer MIDI controller with motorised faders on eBay at about £270 instead of >£390 when I first looked. Definitely need to be sure that it's what's needed before shopping. Might see what the deal is on the Shuttle & then take stock.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, it's fine on Sierra. (For anyone in the UK, hold that thought for a couple of weeks, as they're doing a special discounted code that'll go on my blog around the 21st)


It's live!


 
Here's the link: ShuttlePRO v2 - Contour Design | United Kingdom


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks Victoria - bought and look forward to getting it installed, working and shaving hours off my working day....!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Excellent, let me know how you get on. I didn't like their default settings much, but my current ones are here: Contour ShuttlePro Settings | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## baxterbradford

I'd spotted that you'd published your preferences as part of my homework when deciding which device to buy. Though happy to admit I'm not sad enough an anorak to have examined them & could choose differences as my Mastermind chosen subject! Intended starting with yours and deviating if necessary. Don't believe in reinventing the wheel and prefer to let others' expertise guide me. Apparently it's been sent, but no details on when it'll arrive. 
Topic du jour has been LR softproofing with you & Schewe....


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Oh you poor thing, that's not a riveting day!


----------



## baxterbradford

There were plenty of digressions! Progress made, but not all hurdles overcome. Am about to do some searching on here for soft proofing with dual monitor setup. I'm ok with soft-proofing in PS, but since I'm using LR more, makes sense to be able to keep everything in same software. 
Back on topic for this thread once the hardware arrives.


----------



## baxterbradford

The beast has landed, seems like a good bit of kit. I've now altered the settings to your preferred ones Victoria & labelled buttons. No Mr Numpty here didn't realise initially that the clear plastic covers were removable.... Yes I did write on them with permanent marker pen.... all cleaned up now. 
I'm finding that the shuttle ring is selecting a whole row of thumbnails in Grid view and acts as a coarse control in Develop module, e.g. exposure is in ±⅓ stops per click (with the jog at ±0.1). I've got it set to do nothing as per your list. Not sure where these different increments can be set. 
Two things spring to mind, the different behaviour in each module and secondly that it seems a bit of a waste of a major input control in Library module, can't think when I'd want to select images a row at a time. Is this what you find happens with yours? If it could be made to rattle through the images sequentially it'd be a much faster way of navigating.


----------



## baxterbradford

So I've been playing a bit more & have discovered the option to use Shuttle for scrolling, but this then renders it inoperative in Develop module. Seems more homework is required. Have discovered that there's an option to export settings to a file so you can share settings with those who want to import them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

You can create two different sets of settings - one for Develop and one for Library - and switch between them using the buttons at the bottom. I put a request in when the product manager popped over from Norway a couple of months ago, to switch modules at the same time. 

The Develop increments depend partly on whether you float over the slider or click in the values. The latter does the smallest values. Central dial should do up/down keys for 0.1 steps in exposure, or add the shift key for larger increments.


----------



## Cerianthus

How does this switching work between sets of controls work Victoria? I can only do it via the tray icon. Or can you assign a contour key. My current set is still evolving. Tip for Baxter: save your controls as a html file and print that.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks for the tip Gerard. I've now discovered the tray, but haven't yet worked out how to perform the module change. Do you mean assign buttons 12 & 13 to do this Victoria? It's certainly be quicker to do it from a button press, than mouse movement & click. Are you thinking that this needs to be the 'switch settings' or 'Open file' option and then specify the Shuttle settings for each module? 
Whilst the kit is well made, the documentation is very out of date, user manual refers to 'dot icon' which isn't there now, superseded by the gear cog. They ought to have a wider variety of YouTube tutorials, there are a few other people who've posted how to use. It soon becomes apparent how versatile the device is in the way which they've chosen to allocate controls.
Show installed apps omits my Capture One, but I've seen how to add this - All in good time! Priority is LR. 
I've had too much for one day. Need to return with a fresh set of eyes tomorrow.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Cerianthus said:


> How does this switching work between sets of controls work Victoria? I can only do it via the tray icon. Or can you assign a contour key. My current set is still evolving. Tip for Baxter: save your controls as a html file and print that.


You can assign a contour key. I tried it, but I tend to use the keyboard for most Library stuff.



baxterbradford said:


> Thanks for the tip Gerard. I've now discovered the tray, but haven't yet worked out how to perform the module change. Do you mean assign buttons 12 & 13 to do this Victoria? It's certainly be quicker to do it from a button press, than mouse movement & click. Are you thinking that this needs to be the 'switch settings' or 'Open file' option and then specify the Shuttle settings for each module?


Module change is simply G or D keypress. One of the requests I made recently is to allow macros to do additional things - I think it was a suggestion made by a member here actually. That way you could set a macro to do "G then switch control set" as a single button press. You can't do that quite yet, but you can assign a button to do G or D, and another button to toggle control set.



baxterbradford said:


> Whilst the kit is well made, the documentation is very out of date, user manual refers to 'dot icon' which isn't there now, superseded by the gear cog. They ought to have a wider variety of YouTube tutorials



They're a really tiny team and it works over a tonne of different programs, so they're struggling to keep up. The product manager and the main programmer popped over from Norway a couple of months ago, and came down to Southampton to see me, so we talked through a lot of this stuff. 

I'm actually planning on doing a video on this shortly, so the issues you're running into are helping to shape the content.


----------



## baxterbradford

Very helpful thanks! Still got L plates on. Trying to learn how to use ShuttlePRO & edit some new pictures. Progress is slower than without! Contacted Contact Design tech support this afternoon explaining situation. Got prompt response from USA which has suggested a change to your shuttle zone settings, i.e. to change it back to their default setting, to enable it to do what I'd like. Haven't had a chance to do it yet. They wanted to know why I'd started with your set!

Appreciate it's a massive task aiming to support and give info on all of those software suites. Suppose one route would be to work with people like yourself, experts in their field and devolve their training. However... QC must be a concern given the standard of many people who feel compelled to make instructional videos. It's like gold prospecting, trying to find the right nuggets of information - and avoid the right Nuggets who profess to be experts and mislead. 

Will report back when I've progressed the situation. If you want to chat about video, then I have some ideas. It's a good idea you're proposing to cover it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

baxterbradford said:


> If you want to chat about video, then I have some ideas.



I'm all ears


----------



## baxterbradford

Oh no you're not!
Let me get further down the trail. The good news is that I've now resolved the Shuttle issue. 
So for me to be able to have the shuttle scrolling through photos in library & develop modules, I had to recreate all of the Shuttle Zone commands in the defaults. Couldn't find way to load defaults, copy/paste to my settings. Then when I tried it out, I was getting a hybrid behaviour of it selecting one or more rows above/below depending on how far I turned shuttle wheel whilst simultaneously scrolling through these selected photos. Nightmare! At this point I discovered the conflict with the Shuttle transitions which are in your settings. I reset these to 'Do Nothing' and now it works as I wanted it to. 
I've fed back to Contour Design support that there is a lack of diagrams or videos explaining terminology. Such as in this situation the difference between a shuttle zone and a shuttle transition. For the keystrokes I eventually found out how to access 'repeat key and Hold key' with all the other alternatives. Couple this with saving settings under specific clearly descriptive names & general tips for the Shuttle software would make a very useful, short video. Then you could introduce the LR specifics in a far quicker manner on following ones obviously signposting the existence of the first video and stating assumption that viewers are familiar with terminology & how to perform the basic operations. You clearly understand need for this type of thing because your book is well thought out & cross-referenced.


----------



## Cerianthus

Tx Victoria, I missed that you could go up/down on settings. I'll have a go and see how handy that is in reality.

My settings tend to drift a bit: e.g. I did a lot of panoramas during my holidays, I like to stack my panoramas on top of their original pictures, so i put some stacks controls in the contour settings. Now these are less useful so i might change them again. 


Baxter: for the modules, I use mostly the grid view (G) and develop (D). I normaly use the keyboard to switch, but also programmed a button to alternately press G and D. Disadvantage is that sometimes you first go to the same mode you're in. I also use a single button to open and close the view focus point plugin. To select that, I programmed a little macro. (First a sequence in one group of keystrokes E, ALT+L, U, F), then a second group ALT+F4 to close the window). The ability to add several keystrokes to one button is quite useful.


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks Gerard - I concur, nearly all my time is spent in G & D. Ability to use single button for complex keystrokes is very efficient (if only I knew some!). I've printed out the pdf of settings and am making notes as I work, a kind of requirement audit for the things which I use most. It makes sense to prioritise these. I've already programmed buttons on Wacom tablet for some functions, so don't want to duplicate. Am making list of things I'd like to be able to access readily and then will work out how to achieve them. It's then a case of working out where to place them on the Shuttle so the most used are most convenient.
I did a similar process for my Fuji X series Q menu and it means that I can change modes easily with minimum button pushing. 
The interface is becoming more familiar and easy to change. Really need to find out how to save settings and be able to reload them. This would expand usability when working on different styles of photos or projects & needn't cause too much confusion. I should imagine it'd suit your situation with the Pano priority being one set, ready to reload next time you're doing lots of them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

baxterbradford said:


> Really need to find out how to save settings and be able to reload them.



Right-click on the LR icon (not the app name) in the left column of the settings page, and it'll let you export to a text file which can be reimported later.


----------



## snapper

Oh, so tempted. I almost bought a _Behringer X-Touch Mini MIDI controller _the other day from CEX - but didn't want something that large across my desk. This looks much more compact.

Does anyone use Keyboard Maestro on Mac - I've used it to really speed up my keywording workflow in Photomechanic, but not had much success in Lightroom. I wonder if using KM with the Shuttle will enable more complex keystrokes to be automated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Interesting idea snapper. I do use Keyboard Maestro, but not with the Shuttle or with Lightroom. Were there particular strings of commands you had in mind?


----------



## snapper

No - nothing specific - just looked like it could make the whole thing very powerful - especially as KM can trigger other keystoke sequences or actions etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Mull it over, and if you come up with something you think KM can do that the Shuttle can't, let me know and I'll test it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: ShuttlePRO v2 - Contour Design | United Kingdom


I've just heard that Shuttle US are now running the same deal (thanks Stephen!), but I'm not sure whether their discount code is LRQ20 or LQ20... their website keeps reverting to UK, so perhaps someone in the US could try both codes and see if one works?


----------



## snapper

Ha, I've got one at last, having had a bit of a trial at the Photography show.
I must admit it's harder to use to manage the develop sliders than I thought - almost want to usethe  with my right hand - but that's using the trackpad - or it might be a case of just easily moving between the two - which frees up the left hand for hitting G and D on the keyboard.

@Victoria Bampton - I know your settings are posted on the site - but any chance of putting up the settings export file so it can just be imported rather than having to recreate it ourselves?

Any idea if there's any progress on changing module and changing settings at the same time?

I've tried to create an AppleScript that will change the settings via the system menu, fired by Keyboard Maestro (which can be triggered by a Shuttle button) - but no luck. Also trying another couple of approaches.


----------



## baxterbradford

I too hit a bit of a brick wall trying to get it to do the things I wanted. It has fallen into disuse whilst I'm editing new photos. Opting for 'Devil you know' over potential improvement once hurdles have been overcome. I will try to come back to it, when I get some rainy days in a row (English summer is around the corner!). 
Most of the things I do in LR are in develop module and need to use mouse/pen/trackpad to alter adjustment brush/grad filter settings or select presets I have for these.


----------



## snapper

@baxterbradford I used the device in earnest yesterday afternoon (after changing my settings to suit, and some other trickery with KM - see my other thread  Using Shuttle Pro with Keyboard Maestro ) and found that I really liked the ease with which I could use a single button for some of the convoluted shortcuts. I still ended up using the trackpad to select the numeric apart of the sliders - easier than trying to cycle through them - and a mix of the wheel and the trackpad to adjust with. But cutting and pasting settings, synchronisation  and even undo on the shuttle really sped things up. 

I was definitely happier with it at the end of the day than at the beginning...I've a very busy weekend working - so let's see how I feel next week!


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks, very useful new thread, have commented & now following it. Hope it does work for you & weekend not too arduous!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

snapper said:


> @Victoria Bampton - I know your settings are posted on the site - but any chance of putting up the settings export file so it can just be imported rather than having to recreate it ourselves?


Sure, here's the Mac ones: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/459889/Shuttle/Lightroom.shuttleSettings
I used to put them on the main web page, but it was a pain to keep testing the Windows version.



> Any idea if there's any progress on changing module and changing settings at the same time?


I suggested it to the developer when he came to visit me a couple of months ago, but I haven't heard anything more on it.


----------



## snapper

Thanks Victoria - kept searching the blog pages to find the links!
I might post my workaround on their forums - perhaps give them a small nudge


----------



## baxterbradford

I've just read the review by Camera Jabber on the Palette system. Palette Gear Expert Kit Review | Camera Jabber  I've commented on their FB page about lack of information in the review about use with LR and asked whether possible to have controls assigned differently in each of the LR modules. I mention it here because if they have cracked it, then it ought to be possible to do the same with the Shuttle Pro. It is over 4x priced of the Shuttle. 
Having then looked on the Palette website & watched a video, it seems that you can have different/multiple profiles for LR & thereby set of functions for the controls in each module. However you need to switch between them. Colour coding is helpful touch, but ability to name them also welcome as is use of one of the buttons to toggle to next profile. Palette Gear
In light of this, perhaps Contour might be able to modify their control software to enable similar functionality with readily switchable presets for their Shuttle Pro.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Palette are using the SDK which gives direct access to the sliders, and if I remember rightly, you can use a button to switch between different "sets" of sliders, like you can with the Shuttle. I do have one in my drawer, and reviewed it briefly here: Lightroom gadgets - rest of the field | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks Victoria - I've missed the bit about being able to use button to swap between sets of sliders with the Shuttle, else I wouldn't have flagged it up here, since I thought it was advantageous over Shuttle. I think the Palette is v desk space hungry and not convinced it'll be faster than existing controls.


----------



## Myweb

Hello,

I am developing a lightroom Plugin to support Contour Shuttle native.
Also I am extending Shuttle keys actions:
1. My Plugin will support combination of Shuttle keys pressed: like on keyboard:
Hold one button and press another – separate key combination or “virtual” like Shift, Ctrl, Alt on regular keyboard
2. Key combinations will also be possible with the Jog:
– Hold one Shuttle key and rotate Jog – for example: loop through basic adjustment parameters (Temp, Exposure, Clarity, …)
– Hold another Shuttle key and rotate Jog – some other actions
3. Multiple actions per combination and layout (key assignment) switching:
Press Shuttle key (or Combination) and Lightroom will be switched to Develop module. Shuttle layout will be changed to Development layout.
Please let me know if you are interested in such addon.


----------



## PhilBurton

Myweb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am developing a lightroom Plugin to support Contour Shuttle native.
> Also I am extending Shuttle keys actions:
> 1. My Plugin will support combination of Shuttle keys pressed: like on keyboard:
> Hold one button and press another – separate key combination or “virtual” like Shift, Ctrl, Alt on regular keyboard
> 2. Key combinations will also be possible with the Jog:
> – Hold one Shuttle key and rotate Jog – for example: loop through basic adjustment parameters (Temp, Exposure, Clarity, …)
> – Hold another Shuttle key and rotate Jog – some other actions
> 3. Multiple actions per combination and layout (key assignment) switching:
> Press Shuttle key (or Combination) and Lightroom will be switched to Develop module. Shuttle layout will be changed to Development layout.
> Please let me know if you are interested in such addon.


Sounds good.  Add in ability to configure, save, and load multiple settings, beyond just Library (?) and Develop, and I would probably buy a Shuttle.

If you could do a deal with Amazon or B&H Photo (US) for a discount on the Shutttle as part of a bundle, then that would be great.

Phil


----------



## Myweb

PhilBurton said:


> If you could do a deal with Amazon or B&H Photo (US) for a discount on the Shutttle as part of a bundle, then that would be great.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

I am not related to Contour therefore it is impossible to do any deal with Amazon or B&H Photo. I am developing the Lightroom Plugin for myself and open source/free in case if anybody get interested and/or is ready for help.



PhilBurton said:


> Sounds good.  Add in ability to configure, save, and load multiple settings, beyond just Library (?) and Develop, and I would probably buy a Shuttle.


Actually it is ready. I have no graphical interface to configure, but all settings are stored in text file that could be modified. The Lightroom plugin read the configuration file during every execution.

I understand that editing of file might be not convenient but in the same I do it for free and I have a lot of functionality to be implemented at first.

Configuration file looks: 


		Code:
	

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<cereal>
    <value0 size="dynamic">
        <value0>
            <key>Library</key>
            <value size="dynamic">
                <value0>
                    <key>Jog_Left</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ActiveDevelopParam = -</value0>
                    </value>
                </value0>
                <value1>
                    <key>Button_9+Jog_Left</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>SwitchAdjustParam = -</value0>
                    </value>
                </value1>
                <value2>
                    <key>Jog_Right</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ActiveDevelopParam = +</value0>
                    </value>
                </value2>
                <value3>
                    <key>Button_9+Jog_Right</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>SwitchAdjustParam = +</value0>
                    </value>
                </value3>
                <value4>
                    <key>Button_9+Button_7</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ShuttleSwitchToLibrary</value0>
                        <value1>SwitchToModule = library</value1>
                    </value>
                </value4>
                <value5>
                    <key>Button_9+Button_8</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ShuttleSwitchToDevelop</value0>
                        <value1>SwitchToModule = develop</value1>
                    </value>
                </value5>
            </value>
        </value0>
        <value1>
            <key>Develop</key>
            <value size="dynamic">
                <value0>
                    <key>Jog_Left</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ActiveDevelopParam = -</value0>
                    </value>
                </value0>
                <value1>
                    <key>Button_9+Jog_Left</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>SwitchAdjustParam = -</value0>
                    </value>
                </value1>
                <value2>
                    <key>Jog_Right</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ActiveDevelopParam = +</value0>
                    </value>
                </value2>
                <value3>
                    <key>Button_9+Jog_Right</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>SwitchAdjustParam = +</value0>
                    </value>
                </value3>
                <value4>
                    <key>Button_9+Button_7</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ShuttleSwitchToLibrary</value0>
                        <value1>SwitchToModule = library</value1>
                    </value>
                </value4>
                <value5>
                    <key>Button_9+Button_8</key>
                    <value size="dynamic">
                        <value0>ShuttleSwitchToDevelop</value0>
                        <value1>SwitchToModule = develop</value1>
                    </value>
                </value5>
            </value>
        </value1>
    </value0>
</cereal>


----------



## PhilBurton

Myweb said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I am not related to Contour therefore it is impossible to do any deal with Amazon or B&H Photo. I am developing the Lightroom Plugin for myself and open source/free in case if anybody get interested and/or is ready for help.


Understood.


> Actually it is ready. I have no graphical interface to configure, but all settings are stored in text file that could be modified. The Lightroom plugin read the configuration file during every execution.
> 
> I understand that editing of file might be not convenient but in the same I do it for free and I have a lot of functionality to be implemented at first.


 
I think the geekiest among us would be comfortable editing that file.  That would exclude almost everyone on this forum (but not me actually).  May I offer some suggestions that would make the XML file editable by the more technical among us, with some technical skills.

Comment every single line that can be edited. XML Comments
Suggest the way to edit this XML file.  Is it a simple text editor like Notepad in Windows, or something else?

Victoria, Is it practical to have a forum section devoted to configuration files for this application (or other software that supports hardware assists to Lightroom work)?

Phil Burton


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks for new information. I’m definitely interested in getting this going. However I’ve just moved house & all computer gear is in ‘kit’ form in boxes & lots of unattached wiring! Neither do I have internet thanks to BT being their usual selves.... would expect to be up & running in couple of weeks


----------



## Myweb

Hi Everyone,

Finally I get of initial version out: abrilevskiy/LightroomShuttlePro
Works for Windows only since I am Windows user and have no Mac, but may be I will find a way how to make in for Mac also.


----------



## Myweb

Video of plugin was added:


----------



## Myweb

Is anybody using Windows with the Shuttle Pro ? 
Have anyone tried the Plug-in?


----------



## baxterbradford

Thanks for doing all of this work for the Shuttle Pro. Sorry for late response, I've been on other tasks and until now have not found time to read what you've done and watch the video. I'm a Mac user, so will not be able to install and test/use at the moment. You mention development of a UI to help change things round, that'd would be really useful for me. I haven't done any computer coding since FORTRAN at University in early 1980s! Though I did think I could follow what you showed in the video & could amend once, I'd got better appreciation of what is going on and how to edit.  
I would use Shuttle differently from you, but that's part of its appeal! For instance, I prefer pick & reject, only rarely using star ratings of picture. 
Have you found a good increase in speed with the Shuttle controlling exposure & other settings over mouse and slider? If so, is there any difference in finesse?
The other thing I'd like to change would be having it set up for left hand use, so mirroring the functions of thumb buttons, I can see it works well as you've demonstrated it.  
Baxter


----------

